# Not Removing Dew Claws



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking into buying a lab pup that has not had its dew claws removed. How big of a deal is this? This will be my first dog raised from a pup. Thanks for the help.


----------



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

I personally don't think its a big deal, I have 2 labs a 10 yr old and a 2 yr old neither has had its dewclaw removed and I wouldn't have any other way. They use them to much that being said some people will whole heartily disagree about this. By the way my 10yr old barely has any dewclaw nails because they are so warn down from putting in work. If u do like the pup you can still have a vet remove them for around 150 bucks if thats what you prefer. Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a big deal at all. We haven't removed them from any dog we have had. 

Just because an appendage never gets used does not mean it should be cut off. Words to live by.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer to have them removed so they don't get torn in the field. Here is an example when dew claws are helpful.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I wouldn't care about the dew claws if I liked everything else. 

The really important things are that the sire and dam have had the standard health clearances---hip and elbow X-rays registered on offa.org, current on eye exams for heritable eye disease (these are done annually by an opthamalic vet), and at least one parent clear (carries no genes for) the diseases Exercise Induced Collapes (EIC) and Centronuclear Myopathy (CNM). Depending on the lines you might want to be sure that at least one of the parents is clear of PRA (genetic eye disease that is particularly common in bench line Labs). 

It is all a crap shoot, but if these standard health checks on the breeding stock have been done, you have the best chance of buying a healthy puppy.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

My dog still has his dew claws & I was worried about it. I hunt him in the gnarly, nastiest of chukar country there is & not one single problem!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

bamacpl said:


> My dog still has his dew claws & I was worried about it. I hunt him in the gnarly, nastiest of chukar country there is & not one single problem!!


And the odds are you will not have one- I am one of the small percent that had that problem with a lab. I'm happy that the dogs I have now had them removed but it certainly wouldn't be a show stopper for me.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

The only reason I didn't have my dogs removed is because it was too late before I was informed.... I hope he never has an issue


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

It probably will not be a big deal. I personally take them off my pups just because I know someone who had a dog mess one up as an older dog, and it cost them a pretty penny to get it patched up. I think the odds of having the problem are low, but as the old saying goes, an ounce of prevention is better than a pound of cure.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

The guy I bought my pup from didn't remove them properly either. I asked my vet how much and she said 300$. Soooo I opted to leave them. I know if your dog is going to be in a lot of brush there is a better chance that they may snag and cause issues. A lot of labs sit in a blind then go for a little swim, so it's not as much of an issue. My lab has them; he has never had a problem. But then again he is a lab. So after an hour or two he slows down when he is upland. Labs in my experience don't hit the brush as hard as say a GSP, Wires or a Britney.

So to summarize, don't worry be happy.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

rockymountainelk; never sure if a PM ever goes thru- if you would like the book please send me a ship to address.


----------

